# Cement



## Shelly (Aug 28, 2008)

I keep my smallest tort away from my 2 big adults, as they like to beat up on her a bit.
The area where I keep her is plenty big, about 250 square feet. About 80% of it is cement, the rest is dirt/grass.
Is there any harm in her spending most of her time walking on cement? Like I said, she does have about 50 square feet of dirt if she wants it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 28, 2008)

Just keep watching the bottoms of her feet. If you notice that they are starting to look a little "skinned" its time to fence her off the cement. But chances are, it won't harm her. 

Yvonne


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 2, 2008)

also i would be careful in the hot summer days, that cement can get really hot. i dont know where your located, but in southern california, it gets painfully hot for me, and i would never put one of my torts on that.

just a word of caution.


----------



## Shelly (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm in So Cal as well, but the area has large areas that are shaded throughout the day. She always has access to cool areas.


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 2, 2008)

ok thats good. do you have any pictures of the area? what city do you live in? are you going to the anaheim show this saturday?


----------



## Shelly (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm in Toluca Lake, between Burbank and North Hollywood. Naw, I'm not in any clubs or anything, I just have a few torts and i think they are about the best pets ever. Show sounds fun, but that's more of a drive than I prefer. I love my pets, but I don't really pamper them much like you guys do. That's part of why I enjoy them so much, they are very low maintainance.


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 2, 2008)

i know exactly where you live. i work in northridge, live in santa clarita, and i fly out of burbank over NoHo to Whiteman Airport in Sylmar all the time.

You are more than welcome to join me and my girl friend to Anaheim for a very large and exciting show. I went last year, and it was great. I bought an eastern painted turtle and a diamondback terrapin. They are the cutest little things ever.

I know someone that is going to be bringing his Galapagos Tortoise to sell as well as some Aldabras and Spiders tortoises.

Let me know if you want to go.


----------



## Shelly (Sep 2, 2008)

spikethebest said:


> I know someone that is going to be bringing his Galapagos Tortoise to sell



That's legal?


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 3, 2008)

Shelly said:


> spikethebest said:
> 
> 
> > I know someone that is going to be bringing his Galapagos Tortoise to sell
> ...



it sure is. you can sell to people that live within the same state with no permits or paperwork whatsoever. however it is good to have documentation to show the origins and transfer of ownership if you want to register it or bring it out of state to sell. I've looked into it, call washington dc, cali depart of fish and game, and researched online.

you coming? its only a few days away now.  I can't wait I'm so excited!


----------



## Shelly (Sep 3, 2008)

No, I gotta work. I'm in the guitar business, Saturday is pretty busy for me.
I'm really full up with the turtles. got a pond full, and as this thread shows, I gotta keep my few torts apart. A newcomer would just stir things up!


----------

